

Image moderation made easy using cloud-based UI and API - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/image_moderation_made_easy_using_cloud_based_ui_and_api

======
nadavs
This blog post discusses the challenges involved in moderating user uploaded
photos in order to prevent displaying inappropriate or low quality content in
your site. The post describes Cloudinary's cloud-based solution that
streamlines the process of manual image moderation using a web interface or an
API. Sample code included for Ruby on Rails, Python, PHP, Java and Node.js.

